# Samsung Hlr 6167 loosing signal



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have my cable box connected using component cables and I keep getting No signal. I do still get audio. Could it be a bad component cable or a bad input.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you get any of the internal screens generated on the cable box, like menus? If so then the problem is in the box. If not, then perhaps cables or the display.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is hard to check because it happens at random times. I cannot make it happen or know when it is going to happen. I heard Samsung was having a problem with there HDMI connections. I just wanted to know if they were having a problem with the component connections also.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not heard of problems with HDMI connections on these sets. Where are you getting your information? 

The next time that it happens, just try the menu on the cable box.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't say it was these sets I said Samsung. I wasn't sure if it was all of them or just some models. I will try next time and post.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

So what have your heard and where? If there is a common problem, it may prove to be useful information to others. If it is just hearsay, or you just heard that "someone" had a HDMI problem with a Samsung, then you need to qualify your statement. Rumors and hearsay give people wrong impressions all the time on the internet. Search engines don't give you a lot of context. We don't want people saying "I heard at Home Theater Shack that there are problems with HDMI on xxxxx brand," which is exactly what can happen with this kind of statement.

I have heard of HDMI problems of many types, but not specifically with Samsung sets any more than other brands. If YOU are having an issue or a particular person had an issue, then it is OK to say that. If you know of some service bulletins or firmware updates that may have some relation to such problems, then please post it. Just stick to the facts. If you want to ask if people have any information about such problems, that is a valid question. Just saying, "I heard" with no context can be the start of misconceptions. Like I said, just the facts, or your own experience and opinions, but qualify them accordingly.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not trying to start any rumors. When I did a search I found that Samsung was having a handshake problem with HDMI connections. Here is the link to one of the sites that I seen this on. It is not for my set. You can do a search for "Samsung HDMI handshake problem".

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7596_102-0.html?threadID=247926&start=15

Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not suggesting that you are trying to start rumors. The point is that careless posting often does. If you have heard something that you have questions about, be specific. Context is important. The standards for posting are higher here than other sites on the internet. This is why we have such a good reputation. We intend to keep it. Get the point, raise the bar, and be more careful in your posting, please.

Handshake problems like these have typically been more the problem of the source or processing device, such as AVRs. We have seen them with nearly all brands of displays, and rarely has it been a problem with the display. Samsung is similar to others in this regard, IME. 

In your case, the problems that are common that could have something to do with your symptoms are Digital board issues, particularly with the DNIE chip connections, DMD problems, and analog board problems. You could also have a problem with your source or cables, and the next step is to isolate the problem to a particular component.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anybody replaced the Digital board on there TV. I think I need to replace mine. I have replaced a color wheel and a DMD chip before. 

Thanks
Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Lots of folks have. Just read the threads on these sets in the Samsung forum in Service and Support.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a Samsung hlp4674 and have the same problem. It's the component #1 input. It drove me nuts and it's intermittent. At first I thought it was my DVD player but then I switched my cable box and then it would stop getting the signal. Now I still have my cable box connected via component #1 and also the raw cable connected via the antenna input. 
I usually make sure I turn the TV off with it's input switched to antenna in. When I turn the TV on I then switch it over and I don't have a problem. If I turn it on and the TV has component #1 selected it has a about a 50/50 chance of giving me a bad signal message shortly after the TV is turned on. If it does give me the error I switch the TV to the antenna in and turn the TV off, wait a few seconds and turn it on. It usually takes no more than a couple of tries for the TV to clear the error and start working.
As far as what triggers it I don't know but it happens just after power is turned on. Having the TV selected to an alternate input fixes it for me.
I would love to get the thing fixed but my TV is 5 yrs old and I hear these boards are rather expensive. 

I hope this helps. :huh:
-john


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have all my components go through my surround sound unit. I only have one set of componet cables going to the TV from the surround sound unit. If I switch to component 2 will this stop the problem? My surround sound unit does not have a HDMI output so I have to use component cables. I did find the other post about how to fix the problem by installing a screw through the board. I am going to read through it again. I would rather just change the board if it doesn't require soldering. 

Thanks

Frank


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello; 
I don't know if it will fix the problem but there is a way to find out. :T
For me the problem is only on the first component input. The second set of component inputs has never had any issues with anything I've plugged in.

Good luck
-john


----------

